# Life Cycle



## caddy (Jun 28, 2007)

*Ecclesiastes 3:1 *For everything there is a season, and a time for every matter under heaven: 









Oh well...looks like there is no "EASY" way to embed an animted Gif here....



Bear with me ....as I attempt to embed the image

Ok, I have an animated GIF embedded in an EMAIL. The ONLY way this Animation can be seen...that I KNOW of is by viewing the email....so my question is how do I embed that image here?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 28, 2007)

I also have had a terrible time trying to upload images to the PB. Just about every time I try to do it, no matter how small the image (this morning was a 9kB gif that I was trying to attach to this thread) I get a warning that the image I am trying to upload "exceeds quota by some 977kB". What's up with that?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 28, 2007)

caddy said:


> *Ecclesiastes 3:1 *For everything there is a season, and a time for every matter under heaven:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the image you wanted might have been:


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 28, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> I also have had a terrible time trying to upload images to the PB. Just about every time I try to do it, no matter how small the image (this morning was a 9kB gif that I was trying to attach to this thread) I get a warning that the image I am trying to upload "exceeds quota by some 977kB". What's up with that?


I always get this kind of message as well almost every time I try to upload; gif, jpg, pdf, small or big doesn't seem to be relevant.


----------



## caddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Well...I can upload images just fine, but this one is a neat little animated gif that is embedded on the email itself. It will send or forward just fine in email, but I have had NO such luck trying to save it or paste it here or send it to my FTP site....


----------

